# Lock out after upgrade



## mururoa (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi,
I'm having no luck with upgrades to 10.1 
After a panic in loop on another VM, now I'm locked out of the VM...
It seems sshd is somehow broken by the update and restoration did not work this time.
I just can't log. I tried with ssh key (root), with password (root and user), using `ssh` and login directly on the console and nothing works.
The message is :


```
login: login_getclass: 'tc=' reference loop default
```

I still can boot to single user but after that only / is mounted in ZFS and filesystem is read only so I can't edit anything.
Any idea?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 25, 2015)

You can make things read/write.
`zfs set readonly=off zfs/ROOT/default`
`zfs mount -a`

And for the record, remounting read/write on UFS:
`mount -urw /`

You can go about fixing things then.  It sounds like things crashed at just the right time for it to have partially update login related stuff.  What method did you use for updating?  Once you have read/write in single user mode you should be able to go about doing a `make installword` or `freebsd-update install`.


----------



## mururoa (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok, got it now.
Thanks for your help.
The problem was an error in login.conf.
It seems the system could run with the error before the update but not after.


----------

